# DTV Coupons Fade



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

From: *DenverPost.com*


> *Digital-TV coupons expire; 54 percent used*
> By David Migoya, The Denver Post
> 11/12/2009
> 
> ...


More @ *DenverPost.com*


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

So, what happens with all of the money that was designated for this program that didn't get used?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

n3ntj said:


> So, what happens with all of the money that was designated for this program that didn't get used?


It will remain in the general fund and probably go toward paying down .0000001 percent of the interest on the national debt.


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

Looks to me like the B&M stores in my area have pretty much quit selling DTV converter boxes.


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

I wonder if the price will now come way down on any left over boxes.


----------

